# automator et mamp



## chabrun.myriam (28 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
J'espère poster dans le bon forum. Je ne connais rien à Automator. Peut-on avec ce programme lancer l'ouverture de mamp, puis lancer l'ouverture de fichiers .sql et mettre à jour de cette façon les tables d'une base de données ? Si cela est possible, y a t il des tutoriels quelque part sur le net ?
J'espère que quelqu'un pourra ma renseigner, cela me ferait gagner beaucoup de temps.
Merci d'avance


----------

